# Best LARGE backpack with high reflectivity for commuting?



## phelan (Aug 30, 2007)

I happen to pick up a new job that's 20mins cycling away. Unfortunately, like most i don't have enough BIKES for the job lol...I don't have a commuter road bike so i'm going to use my 06 spec. roubaix. I don't want to put a rack on it as it doesn't have the holes in the frame for that nor do i want to put stress on my seatpost as it's carbon by getting a seatpost attached rack and weighing it down. 

So the cheapest route is probably a big ass bag that's yellow reflectivity. it'll need to carry a spare set of office clothes and 2-3 binders 1.5" binders. Maybe slightly a little more (laptop or ipad as well ) 

Wondering what do you guys recommend? I got used to riding with a camelbak always (mtb rider mainly) so i'm looking for something that doesn't shift around too much! Willing to spend up to $100 on it maybe a little more.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Try this website, lots of high visibility stuff for your commute, including a backpack cover.

http://www.flashwear.com/online_store/high_visibility_safety_accessories_2.cfm


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Or without the flashers: http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/polaris-rbs-high-viz-backpack-cover-id36541.html


----------



## mechBgon (Sep 28, 2009)

Thinking outside the box here, you could also get an aluminum seatpost for dirt-cheap.

As for reflectivity, if you can sew, then get some of this and sew it on. This is The Stuff:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Reflexite-GP440...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item29fd6d2d88

I realize not many people look up the reflectivity specs of reflective tape, but if you do, you'll see this is exceptionally reflective prismatic-type tape. It's also got a gloss finish so it retains reflectivity when wet, whereas satin-finish reflective material will lose a significant amount of reflectivity when wet.

More food for thought:

1) your backpack's up high where headlights normally won't hit it very strongly. Consider a pair of the Jog-A-Lite reflective legbands from REI, which will be down low in the "hot" part of the headlight beam, and they move too.

2) when putting reflective stuff on the backpack, consider that you'll be in a road-riding position, so you'll want reflectivity mainly down low, possibly even on the bottom of the bag, so it's facing the motorist when you're in riding position.

3) reflective stuff won't help if the viewer hasn't turned on the headlights yet, so clip on a blinkie or two.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

I hang one of these from the bottom of my backpack- works pretty well. Plus blinkies.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

The guy who developed the "3 Feet, Please" jersey now has "3 Feet. Please" backpacks.

www.3feetplease.com

The text (even though it is black) is reflective -- and there are other reflective bits on the pack as well. And the pack itself is bright yellow.

I had my hands on a prototype -- it was well-designed and was one tough bag.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I would suggest finding an appropriate backpack that fits and rides well, and can handle everything you need. Then just get some 3M SOLAS tape and stick it on. I like to make the old safety triangle. It's crazy reflective and will not come off because it is meant to be stuk to fabric. I also put some on my seat stays and the backs of my shoes. Also clip a Planet Bike SuperFlash onto the back of your pack and one on the seatpost.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

first thing I would do is replace your plastic seatpost with a metal one, then attach a quick release trunk rack. 

20 minutes? How about a buying a beater bike?


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

This one should do the trick and I think its on clearance.










https://www.freemanscycles.co.uk/product2.asp?product_id=2028&pname=Reflective Backpack


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

It took only one ride to know using a backpack did not work best for me. It put some strain on my back, neck, & shoulders - sore for a couple days - not to mention the high center of gravity wreaked havoc with my handling. Maybe a short commute won't affect you much, but I'd recommend not loading too much into your LARGE backpack.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree with those who say to add reflective tape to a backpack you like. Fit and comfort are important, and just adding reflective stripes yourself lets you use the best fitting backpack you can get your hands on. I suggest going to REI or a local hiking/outdoor sports shop and trying stuff on. I really like Osprey for fit and quality but there ae lots of good brands.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I commuted with this pack for a few years before buying a proper commute bike:
http://www.rei.com/product/778465
I bought one of those reflective triangle belts and pinned the triangle to the lower/bottom of the backpack.

I will say this, and as you read this, say it out loud and remember the day you heard this...

"A backpack is really good for one thing; delaying the rack that is sure to come."


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah my neck hurts without a backpack at times - I can't imagine lugging something daily like that. Maybe look into these panniers:

http://www.bicycling.com/gear/detail/0,7989,s1-14-22-1300-0,00.html

http://www.vasare.lt/parts/accessories.52/show_all-1/lid-2/


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Consider getting a Carradice seat bag. They come in a range of sizes, but even the smaller ones hold a lot of gear. They attach to your seat if you have a saddle like Brooks leather with strap slots, or you can by a support rack that attaches to the seat rails or seat post. I use their smallest bag, the Barley, and it holds everything I need to carry 99% of the time.

Like others who posted, I tried a backpack for a few days and that's all it took to convince me to try something else. Not only is a pack uncomfortable, but it makes you sweat a lot more, in addition to causing neck and back strain.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Consider getting a Carradice seat bag. They come in a range of sizes, but even the smaller ones hold a lot of gear. They attach to your seat if you have a saddle like Brooks leather with strap slots, or you can by a support rack that attaches to the seat rails or seat post. I use their smallest bag, the Barley, and it holds everything I need to carry 99% of the time.
> 
> Like others who posted, I tried a backpack for a few days and that's all it took to convince me to try something else. Not only is a pack uncomfortable, but it makes you sweat a lot more, in addition to causing neck and back strain.




not with a $100 budget...


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> not with a $100 budget...


Could be, if you order directly from England.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Could be, if you order directly from England.




with that bagman rack in your photo?


----------



## chilif185 (Aug 24, 2009)

Deuter makes some nice packs in the $100 range with some reflective badging but also loops that you could mount a tail light on. Any blinky light will almost certainly be more visable.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I like my NorthFace back pack. It is big, has reflector strips, and side pockets for keys and clip covers. Very comfy pack..........MTT :thumbsup: Mine is much older than this one, but same idea for $55 retail. Can't go wrong with NF, and they always take stuff back if it breaks.

http://www.thenorthface.com/catalog/sc-gear/equipment-daypacks/jester-backpack.html


----------



## IndyFabCJ (Apr 1, 2006)

You want the best large backpack? Ergon's BC3. Weight disappears, it is a dry bag, and is reflective. Worth every penny and more.


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Tom Bihn*

I've used this backpack for several years now and it still looks like new.

http://www.tombihn.com/page/001/PROD/100/TB0104

It's pricy, but it holds my laptop a few files, and a day's worth of clothes -- even a sweater in the winter. In addition, this pack serves as my cary-on when I'm on vacation, and my briefcase if I am traveling for work.

I don't have any trouble commuting with a pack on back, and fully loaded, with laptop, shoes, clothes, files, etc., mine's over 20lbs.

Good luck with the commute.

Thanks.

kg1


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

There are different types of reflective triangles and vests (bib style) that you can connect to your backpack or self.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

How LARGE? Not sure about reflectivity....


----------

